# Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So



## Joachim (9. Dez. 2007)

Hallo User-/innen,

die Wartungsarbeiten am Server sind abgeschlossen, das Forum kann wieder voll genutzt werden. Im Zuge der Wartungsarbeiten sind viele Beiträge hinzugekommen (Teichforum.info) aber leider sind auch einige wenige dauerhaft verloren gegangen, und zwar alle Beiträge und PNs, die nach

*08.12.2007 0 Uhr* 

geschrieben wurden.

Wir hoffen auf euer Verständnis.  

Joachim und Jürgen

*Somit ist die Ehe zwischen Hobby-Gartenteich.de und Teichforum.info vollzogen.*


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Hi Jungs,

vielen Dank für eure Mühe und Arbeit.
Habt ihr gut gemacht....schönen Rest-Sonntag noch !!


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

moin jo und jürgen,

das habt ihr toll gemacht!

:willkommen Teichforum.info ....

LG Chris


----------



## pepo (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

von mir auch ein Danke und ein dickes Lob für eure Arbeit  
gruß
Peter


----------



## Inken (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Super!
Danke an euch für die viele Mühe, Zeit und Arbeit!


----------



## Thorsten (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Wie am Telefon schon gesagt, super Jung´s.

Allerdings machen mir die 112.527 Beiträge etwas Angst, wer soll das alles lesen.lol

Macht euch noch einen schönen Abend und nicht soviel.


----------



## Joachim (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Denn schon mal danke! 

Haben Jürgen und Dagmar in Leipzig vom Weihnachtsmarkt aus verabschiedet und sind nun auch selbst wieder daheim ...


----------



## Dodi (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Klasse, Ihr Beiden,

dass alles wieder funzt.  

Danke für die Zeit, die Ihr geopfert habt!


----------



## jochen (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Hallo,

besten Dank für diesen riesigen Aufwand den ihr euch für uns gemacht habt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Ja Klasse, vielen Dank für euren Einsatz  


Uwe


----------



## guenter (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Hallo ihr beiden!


----------



## rainthanner (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

gute Arbeit. 


Und nebenbei bemerkt: 

Wäre es echt schade gewesen, wenn die wirklich guten Fachbeiträge weiterhin so ungelesen verstaubt wären.  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (10. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten am Server Sa/So*

Hallöle.

Also die mit wichtig markierten Fachbeiträge sind bisher um die 800-1200 Mal gelesen worden.
Da am WE nicht alles sooo glatt lief, wie erhofft, sind die Hits in der Übersicht teilweise wieder genullt. Wo es mir möglich war, habe ich die bisherigen Hits ganz unten in den Beiträgen ergänzt. 
Allerdings sind durchschnittlich 1000 Hits in 3 Jahren noch nicht mal 1 Hit pro Tag. Wirklich etwas wenig. :?

P.S.: Über springende Zähler bei Euren Beiträgen und in der Statistik unten bitte nicht wundern... wir müssen wesentlich mehr "aufräumen" als gedacht. 
Der Import lief leider nicht glatt, aber es gibt schlimmeres! 
Zusätzlich hat Joachim gestern alle Zähler aktualisieren lassen. Daher zeigen die Zähler jetzt in Euren Profilen etwas anderes an, als vorher.


----------

